# Fusible de celular



## alexis581 (Ene 27, 2014)

Hola quisiera saber como encontrar el o los fusibles del celular samsung gt s3350 chat, lo conecte a una fuente que no era adecuda y no prende ni carga ahora, necesito saber dinde estan los fusibles, muchas gracias


----------

